# microphonic tubes



## The Lullaby (Dec 8, 2010)

do those tube "dampening" rings work at all?

I've got an amp that has a 5879 in the v1 position, you can't usually get them not microphonic.

thoughts?


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

I tried them and they seemed to work up to a point. I think if they are too microphonic there's not much hope.


----------

